# Just Saw the Movie - "Arrival"



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 11, 2016)

In a nutshell....wait for it to stream at home.
The trailer is nothing like the movie...basically it is about the main actor Louise Banks (Amy Adams) struggle to learn how to communicate with aliens who just arrived on Earth.
  That's it.

Contact II....sort of...but not that good.


----------



## miketx (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep, the democrats in that movie really screw up when they try to kill the aliens.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

I stream everything and only pay for Amazon Prime. Their movie selection sucks but it sounds like this one might be added soon enough.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2016)

isnt this the one 100% on rotten tomatoes?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2016)

94 % my bad


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2016)

94 % critics and 84 % movie goers


----------



## Rocko (Nov 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In a nutshell....wait for it to stream at home.
> The trailer is nothing like the movie...basically it is about the main actor Louise Banks (Amy Adams) struggle to learn how to communicate with aliens who just arrived on Earth.
> That's it.
> 
> Contact II....sort of...but not that good.



Yeah, I saw it because it got 100% on rotten tomatoes, and I left the theater unimpressed.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 11, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> isnt this the one 100% on rotten tomatoes?



Yes


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2016)

damn it i was looking forward to it...thanks for the heads up with movies being so damn pricey


----------



## Rocko (Nov 11, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> damn it i was looking forward to it...thanks for the heads up with movies being so damn pricey



I just checked. It was at 100 % before and now it's a 94%. Go figure.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

I put little to no value on ratings. I've watched 5 star movies that sucked so bad I couldn't last 20 minutes. And low rated ones that were pretty good. People are weird and some could be fake like many online reviews.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2016)

i try to be selective on movies ....i see where one reviewer said it was not as good as 'signs' ....that is just bad


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 11, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> i try to be selective on movies ....i see where one reviewer said it was not as good as 'signs' ....that is just bad



Signs was a lot better


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't want to leave impression that it was a BAD movie, it just was nowhere near the hype. As well as the trailers very much misrepresent what the movie was about.
The majority of the movie is the two college professors chosen to make the first contact - trying to communicate with a species that communicates very differently than us. And that is pretty much the entire movie.
Interesting...but kind of boring also.
Now why is Rotten Tomatoes rating it so high? Because it mentions climate change as a fact, it shows the military as a bunch of mindless blood thirsty morons...and thank God we have some educated professors to do the clear thinking. Just like any movie that even hints being pro conservative always-always gets low ratings from them.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2016)

mr. boe and I saw "Arrival" yesterday.  We loved it!   It's intelligent, beautifully paced, and heartbreakingly touching. Amy Adams' performance is brilliant.

I agree that the trailers misrepresented the film...the reality is better.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In a nutshell....wait for it to stream at home.
> The trailer is nothing like the movie...basically it is about the main actor Louise Banks (Amy Adams) struggle to learn how to communicate with aliens who just arrived on Earth.
> That's it.
> 
> Contact II....sort of...but not that good.


This is something I have always wondered about.

Would it be a military confrontation like in War Of The Worlds?

Or would it be more of a diplomatic engagement like with the Vulcans in Star Trek?

Once you get the mind set sorted out, then it is like communications with your dog or cat.

My cat tells me when he is hungry, cold, lonely, playful, and curious.

And even on a higher level, when I scuba with other divers, we can use hand signals that are self evident in order to communicate without voice.

So there are ways.

I think this would be a cool family movie without being a chick flick.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't want to leave impression that it was a BAD movie, it just was nowhere near the hype. As well as the trailers very much misrepresent what the movie was about.
> The majority of the movie is the two college professors chosen to make the first contact - trying to communicate with a species that communicates very differently than us. And that is pretty much the entire movie.
> Interesting...but kind of boring also.
> Now why is Rotten Tomatoes rating it so high? Because it mentions climate change as a fact, it shows the military as a bunch of mindless blood thirsty morons...and thank God we have some educated professors to do the clear thinking. Just like any movie that even hints being pro conservative always-always gets low ratings from them.


In reality it really depends on the particular unit of the military.

In my experience --

- US Army Green Berets -- very intelligent and bravely judicious warriors

- US Army Rangers -- very intelligent judicious warriors

- US Navy SEALS -- fanatical killers

- USAF -- uniformed civilians

- USCG -- uniformed rescue

- USMC -- fanatical killers

- US Nat Guard -- uniformed civilians


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 13, 2016)

miketx said:


> Yep, the democrats in that movie really screw up when they try to kill the aliens.


You need a score card to sort this stereotype out.  So don't be fooled by recent history:

BHO - pacifist DEM

W Bush - hawk GOP

Clinton - pacifist DEM

GHW Bush - hawk GOP

Reagan - reputation as a hawk but really a dove DEM/GOP changeling RINO

Carter - pacifist DEM

Ford - pacifist GOP

Nixon - pacifist GOP

LBJ - hawk DEM

JFK - pacifist DEM

IKE - hybrid

Truman - hawk DEM

FDR - hybrid DEM


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2016)

o i hated signs


----------



## Brynmr (Nov 14, 2016)

Reviews were stellar. I'll wait for it on Netflix. Maybe a rental.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Reviews were stellar. I'll wait for it on Netflix. Maybe a rental.



Might be worth the $4 for rental...
I really don't know why the reviews are so high...take Interstellar...10 times the movie as Arrival, but yet 20% lower on tomatometer. Makes no sense. 
Anymore I pay little to no attention to Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)

It's why I never go to theaters for anything. Wait to see it at home on my big screen HD TV.


----------

